# Damaged worktop repair



## Westysprinter (Apr 25, 2007)

Hastily opening a cupboard on about our 3rd journey with the van, out springs, nee pounces, a tin of beans doing its best to bury itself in the lower cupboard through the speckled white worktop.  
Result. 1 tin of beans given an extra five minutes on the stove as punishment, and the worktop has a crescent moon shaped crack in it.
I contacted one of these nationwide invisible repair companies and the response was an incerdible £160.00 8O 
Does anyone know of an alternative. I considered, and havent investigated yet, getting a new worktop from Swift, but I think the removal of half the cupboards and removing all the staples will be a nightmare :?


----------



## quartet (Jul 9, 2006)

*Damage*

Similar thing happened to me with a flying wheel chock ....don't ask me how!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Confessed about it when I traded in van ans was told "it would cost a fortune to put it right!" 
Having saidthat I would have gladly paid that! and would be interested in details of the firm for future use.
Barry


----------



## pneumatician (May 1, 2005)

*Damaged Worktop.*

I had a similar accident on our Pollensa. What I decided was that as this particular surface was where I placed my spirit level when chocking etc.
I would insert a circular level into the work surface similar to the ones shown on the web site below. I made a brass housing for mine which I am pleased to say looked the part and people thought it had always been there. So all you need to do is locate an Item that is the same area as the damage and find some thing shallow enough to fit between the surfaces (bout 15mm I think).
Great care needs to be taken when boring the hole the top surface is only about 1mm thick and so usually is the bottom with Card Lattice between.
Cost me about £1 plus time, effort and unbelievable skill and dexterity 
e.g. Digital clock, Thermometer,Kitchen Timer, Spirit Level 
http://www.spirit-levels.co.uk/Nivello.html.

Steve


----------



## Gilroy (Oct 4, 2007)

This happened to us when a jar of pickled onions flew out of a cupboard. We bought a piece of toughened glass (made to measure) and had the edges bevelled and then stuck it on the worktop at each corner. It worked a treat and I think we paid about 30 quid.

The Gilroys


----------



## Westysprinter (Apr 25, 2007)

was thinking of filling it with a off white filler then putting a glass worktop saver over it (or gluing a bowl of fruit in place :lol: )


----------



## maddie (Jan 4, 2006)

Hi all this guy posted on here a few months ago
w/top repairs 07775928269 steve
I saved his number but have never needed it-say almost invisable and does repairs to the trade dealers?no idea how much or how good but must be worth a call,as I have been for 30yrs plus joiner and do not know of anything that repairs w/tops
terry


----------



## 111028 (Apr 1, 2008)

Hi All, I have posted regarding this subject before. I damaged my worktop and called a company called Laminate Solutions, They did an exelent job and they also did a repair for another member "French Fancy" she was more than satisfied with the quality and price of the repair.
Here's a link to the website

Web Page Name


----------



## Alfa_Scud (Sep 27, 2006)

Oooh, not too far away either, only an hour or so.

Didn't need anybody until about 7.15 last night when I was trying to fit my water accumulator (another story) whilst Mrs C was cleaning in preparation for our few days away next week. Luckily for me, it was her that dropped that dropped the tin of tuna onto the worktop & not me!!

Because she'd done it, it was merely an "oops, I think I've cracked the work top". Had it been me conversely it would have been "WHAT THE HELL HAVE YOU DONE!!! THIS VAN WAS LIKE NEW NOW LOOK AT THE STATE OF IT!" etc.

Never mind, I think I'll just store it for future, in the meantime better give these people a call 


:?


----------



## pelicanpete (Apr 28, 2007)

Alfa_Scud said:


> Oooh, not too far away either, only an hour or so.
> 
> Didn't need anybody until about 7.15 last night when I was trying to fit my water accumulator (another story) whilst Mrs C was cleaning in preparation for our few days away next week. Luckily for me, it was her that dropped that dropped the tin of tuna onto the worktop & not me!!
> 
> ...


British humour at its best!!


----------



## b6x (Feb 26, 2007)

Would be interested to hear what sort of prices they charge, and whether we can ship our table to them for repair. 

Looking at the website, I get the feeling they could be a bit expensive, bearing in mind a new table is £180.


----------



## 111028 (Apr 1, 2008)

Hi, When they repaired my worktop it was £47 pounds and it was a fantastic repair. Don't worry about living near them they will send a technician to you.


----------

